# tortoise and dog??



## immiexxo (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey everyone. 

I have concerns about my tortoise and my nans dog. I am staying at my nans while I'm home from uni and when I first got my tortoise, I didn't want my dog anywhere near him dye to things I read about on the Internet. However my grandparents think the dog is their 'baby' and it can do no wrong. And they are constantly putting my tort right in front of her face so she can 'get used to it'

In all fairness the dog has been fine with Percy the tort, she sniffs him a lot and seems to 'protect' him in the way that she barks if he becomes stuck or gets into any difficulty in the garden and scares any birds or cats away when they come into the garden. 

I'm just not sure I'm comfortable with the grandparents constantly letting the dog so near to the tort. I'm at work a lot and leave Percy in the garden in a run but by the time I'm home he's just walking freely in the garden with the dog and I couldn't forgive them if anything happened between them. 

Any advice please on dogs and tortoises being together? Am I over reacting? Any stories on dogs and torts getting on/ bad things happening when they're together?

Thank youuuu


----------



## leigti (Aug 22, 2015)

Do a search here on the forum about dogs and tortoises. It's very very sad. Print it out and let your grandparents read it. Everybody thinks that their dog would not hurt their tortoise until they do. And them sticking it in the dogs face will actually make it worse. This is a life and death situation for your tortoise, no exaggeration.


----------



## wellington (Aug 22, 2015)

My advice would be to be nice, but stern and tell the GP that the tort is your pet, and your rules should be followed, as you would follow their rules with their dog. Then find some of the dog threads on here and have them read them. Let them know, that it's not smart to take a risk that will hurt an animal if not kill it. Plain and simple, it's your tortoise and they should respect your wishes as they would want you to respect theirs.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 22, 2015)

You'd better take care as a dog could hurt, if not *KILL *a tort, GOD forbid

And a warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 22, 2015)

leigti said:


> Do a search here on the forum about dogs and tortoises. It's very very sad. Print it out and let your grandparents read it.




I will definitely be doing this tomorrow, thank you!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 22, 2015)

just do a search for dog attack. Everyone begins with my dog never paid any attention to the. tortoise until it did did. You're playing with fire


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2015)

Read this:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/another-dog-story.45850/

The dog should not ever have access to the tortoise. By putting the tortoise in front of the dog, they are teaching the dog to get comfortable and familiar with the tortoise. They are also basically "offering" the tortoise to the dog. THe dog will eventually accept their offer.

It is only a question of time until your tortoise is mauled and permanently disfigured or killed. If this happens you will never forgive yourself and you will always wish you had done something to prevent it.

_Do something to prevent it!!!_


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 22, 2015)

It's not that dogs are mean. Some certainly are. But tortoises look like so many things that dogs like to chew on and apparently they also taste good.
Instinctual behavior can't be corrected or anticipated it seems.
And in most cases the dog does usually and eventually chew on the tortoise.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 22, 2015)

Tom said:


> Read this:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/another-dog-story.45850/
> 
> The dog should not ever have access to the tortoise. By putting the tortoise in front of the dog, they are teaching the dog to get comfortable and familiar with the tortoise. They are also basically "offering" the tortoise to the dog. THe dog will eventually accept their offer.
> ...




I read this before I posted as I was concerned. My grandparents just won't listen and keep saying the dog is fine. I'm so upset, I don't want to risk it at all. How would they feel if it was the dog in this position. They just won't listen. I don't want to keep my tortoise in my room all day or inside while I'm working but I can't trust them to leave him in his pen. I didn't live with them when I got him and have no where else to go for the next few weeks. 
Any ideas on how to get them to listen? They won't have any of it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 22, 2015)

Read to them these posts.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm going to show them this tomorrow but they'll still say 'no she won't do anything... she's fine.. bla bla' 
It really is getting to me, I just think it's so unfair because if it was vice versa they'd do anything to ensure their pet is fine!
Very frustrating situation
Thank you for the advice x


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 22, 2015)

How are you housing your tortoise while at your grandparents place? Is the enclosure dog proof -if not, can you not make it dog proof and then just ask your grandparents not to take your tortoise out of its enclosure?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe someone with more computer skills than myself can give you some links from members that thought the same and now know better.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 22, 2015)

Temporarily even a crude wire cage might be a better short term answer.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 22, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Read to them these posts.


sadly it won't sink in.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 22, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Temporarily even a crude wire cage might be a better short term answer.


The wire cage is for the dog right  
Sorry love torts !


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 22, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> How are you housing your tortoise while at your grandparents place? Is the enclosure dog proof -if not, can you not make it dog proof and then just ask your grandparents not to take your tortoise out of its enclosure?



He has an indoor tortoise table that he sleeps in overnight and has a large run type enclosure that is dog proof if they'd stop opening it and letting the dog in! Literally the just won't listen because they think the dog isn't capable of doing any wrong but it's not a risk I'm willing to take. 
I've even considered rehoming my tortoise because of how unreasonable they're being. They say they'll leave it so the dog can't get in and then ill come home from work and the dog is constantly around my tortoise and they've opened the enclosure!
Or they let my tortoise walk around the house which I'm really unhappy with as they also have my cousins and other guests walking about that may step on him, so as if the dog situation wasn't bad enough there's extra risk there. I've told them to leave him be but they pick him up and do as they please with him. 
I really don't know what to do!


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 22, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The wire cage is for the dog right
> Sorry love torts !




It really should be!!


----------



## Carol S (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you put a lock on the outside tortoise run? Also can you lock your bedroom door to keep relatives out your room so they do not have access to your tortoise?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 22, 2015)

Honestly, if they really won't listen and locking the tortoise run/your room isn't an option, I would consider finding a temporary home for your tortoise until your living situation changes (this is just short term, right?). If they aren't respecting your wishes to this great of a degree, I wouldn't feel comfortable keeping the animal in their home.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry, just a clarification - is this dog, your nans dog, a different dog then the one you refer to in your other posts from today (http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortoise-housing.126665/#post-1178200, http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hello.126666/) or are there two dogs?


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 22, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Sorry, just a clarification - is this dog, your nans dog, a different dog then the one you refer to in your other posts from today (http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortoise-housing.126665/#post-1178200, http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hello.126666/) or are there two dogs?




The same dog - my nans dog. I've said previously that admittedly they do seem to "get along" well however after reading up on dogs around tortoises I am not willing to take any risks. 

I have 4 weeks left here so if they do not listen and respect my wishes regarding MY tortoise then I will sadly have to find a new home. I'm not sure I know anyone who could have him short term, however may just look at moving back to university asap 
X


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 22, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Honestly, if they really won't listen and locking the tortoise run/your room isn't an option, I would consider finding a temporary home for your tortoise until your living situation changes (this is just short term, right?). If they aren't respecting your wishes to this great of a degree, I wouldn't feel comfortable keeping the animal in their home.


I totally agree with you.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 22, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Honestly, if they really won't listen and locking the tortoise run/your room isn't an option, I would consider finding a temporary home for your tortoise until your living situation changes (this is just short term, right?). If they aren't respecting your wishes to this great of a degree, I wouldn't feel comfortable keeping the animal in their home.



Would it be fair to keep him locked in my room for 6/7/8 hours a day and only let him roam in the garden when I'm home?. I work 4/5 days a week. I really don't want to rehome him but would rather do that than have him mauled by the dog regardless of what the chances are of that happening. 
I could lock the run but they'd find a way of getting him out. My nan is a very sly person.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 22, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> Would it be fair to keep him locked in my room for 6/7/8 hours a day and only let him roam in the garden when I'm home?. I work 4/5 days a week. I really don't want to rehome him but would rather do that than have him mauled by the dog regardless of what the chances are of that happening.
> I could lock the run but they'd find a way of getting him out. My nan is a very sly person.



How large is the enclosure in your room? If that's your only option for keeping him safe, I would keep him locked indoors and only allow supervised time in the tortoise run. You've only got four weeks left living there, so while it isn't ideal, I am sure it is doable.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 22, 2015)

It's very large, not sure of exact measurements but he would be fine in there. I just feel bad as he's so used to spending his time outside but I guess if that's the only option...


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 22, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> It's very large, not sure of exact measurements



If you have time and wouldn't mind indulging my curiosity, could you measure it when you get a chance? I'm always curious what different people's definitions of "large"/"very large" are - it seems like there is a huge range in sizes meant when someone calls something large (or small).

I think if your nan is really as resistant to respecting your wishes as it sounds like she is, keeping your tortoise inside without supervised outdoors time is probably for the best.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 22, 2015)

I will measure for you in the morning and let you know. Thank you for all your help x


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd say it's the size of a standard single bed x


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 22, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> I'd say it's the size of a standard single bed x



That actually sounds quite reasonable. Do you have a uvb light in the enclosure?


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> Would it be fair to keep him locked in my room for 6/7/8 hours a day and only let him roam in the garden when I'm home?. I work 4/5 days a week. I really don't want to rehome him but would rather do that than have him mauled by the dog regardless of what the chances are of that happening.
> I could lock the run but they'd find a way of getting him out. My nan is a very sly person.



Yes. It would be totally fine to leave him locked in your room all day in his own safe enclosure.

Help me understand this: You have directly and clearly asked them to leave your pet alone and not touch it at all, and "sly Nan" just does it anyway? I've never seen such disrespect from Grandparents toward their grand child. I don't understand this. I would GO OFF on a relative that messed with my tortoises when I told them not to.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 23, 2015)

That's exactly it. Had I not come home early from work the other day my tort would have been dead or injured as she found it funny to allow him to wander the house and end up near or tumble dryer - he almost went up the tube!
She constantly just does everything I ask her not to. Percy today will spend his time locked in my room until I'm home 
X


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 23, 2015)

I've just told my nan I don't want the dog near my tortoise and she just said 'oh don't be so stupid' and started moaning and me. I said I'll lock him in my room during the days from now on and she wouldn't have any of it but there's nothing she can do. 

She's gone back to bed and taken the dog with her. Shall I wake up my tort and let him roam for an hour or so before work or is it not worth waking him for?x


----------



## leigti (Aug 23, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> I've just told my nan I don't want the dog near my tortoise and she just said 'oh don't be so stupid' and started moaning and me. I said I'll lock him in my room during the days from now on and she wouldn't have any of it but there's nothing she can do.
> 
> She's gone back to bed and taken the dog with her. Shall I wake up my tort and let him roam for an hour or so before work or is it not worth waking him for?x


I'm sorry she reacted like that. I wouldn't wake him up. And it's not really safe for him to roam in your room. Did you try showing her some of the threads on here? I guess there's not much you can do but keep your tortoise locked up. Will they let you build an outdoor enclosure that is secure? It's better for your tortoise to have a little less freedom and live, then more freedom and end up dead one day.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 23, 2015)

He will be in his tortoise table in my room, not just roaming but the fact I have to lock him in is ridiculous. 
The thing with the outdoor enclosure is that he has one and it is secure, but they just let the dog in and out of it as it pleases, put the dog in there etc so regardless of what I do, when I'm not there she will let the dog near the tortoise. 
My grandad is being reasonable but my nan won't have any of it because her perfect dog can't do any wrong. It really is selfish and stupid.


----------



## jeffjeff (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. It sounds to me like locking it in your room is the only real option.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Sorry to hear of your situation , after reading I guess you have 2 options . Keep him locked in your room , or move . I would probably choose the latter , if a person couldn't honor such a simple request ! But that's just the way I am . *


----------



## dmmj (Aug 23, 2015)

better locked inside for now them roaming unsupervised with a dog. my two cents


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 23, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> He has an indoor tortoise table that he sleeps in overnight and has a large run type enclosure that is dog proof if they'd stop opening it and letting the dog in! Literally the just won't listen because they think the dog isn't capable of doing any wrong but it's not a risk I'm willing to take.
> I've even considered rehoming my tortoise because of how unreasonable they're being. They say they'll leave it so the dog can't get in and then ill come home from work and the dog is constantly around my tortoise and they've opened the enclosure!
> Or they let my tortoise walk around the house which I'm really unhappy with as they also have my cousins and other guests walking about that may step on him, so as if the dog situation wasn't bad enough there's extra risk there. I've told them to leave him be but they pick him up and do as they please with him.
> I really don't know what to do!



Buy a lock and lock the gate so they can't open it.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 23, 2015)

Speedy-1 said:


> *Sorry to hear of your situation , after reading I guess you have 2 options . Keep him locked in your room , or move . I would probably choose the latter , if a person couldn't honor such a simple request ! But that's just the way I am . *




I'm due to move within the next four weeks anyway so he'll be in my room unless I'm home where I can supervise x


----------



## leigti (Aug 23, 2015)

Speedy-1 said:


> *Sorry to hear of your situation , after reading I guess you have 2 options . Keep him locked in your room , or move . I would probably choose the latter , if a person couldn't honor such a simple request ! But that's just the way I am . *


I tend to agree with this statement. They don't have much respect for you. And your tortoise will pay the price. If at all possible look for a new place to live. If not your tortoise may have to be confined for a while. If I was in your situation I would can find my tortoise where they can't get to him. Then I would be looking for a place to live ASAP.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 23, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> I'm due to move within the next four weeks anyway so he'll be in my room unless I'm home where I can supervise x


sounds like a plan


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey!
If you've read my other posts you'll know I've been worried about my tortoise and my nans dog. I've been keeping them apart, they've been letting the dog near my Percy!
I told them this morning he will be staying in my room during the days I'm working and will be out outside in his enclosure AWAY from the dog only when I'm around to supervise. 
I got called stupid, 'my dog wouldn't do that' 'my dogs well behaved' bulllll!

So anyway, Got home from work and no one was in. Put Percy outside for an hour before they got back home with the dog. Percy was then put in his enclosure away from dog. 

I went upstairs for about fifteen minutes leaving my nan to watch the tortoise who *was in his enclosure so the dog couldn't get him! *I literally had just got changed and put my hair up, wasn't rushing as Percy was safe. 
Went downstairs cause I heard the dog barking. Dog miraculously got into the enclosure. _This is my nan opening it for the dog to see my tortoise when I said *not to!!!!
*_
My little tortoise had been scratched at a lot. Thankfully only his shell. Is he hurt? How will I know if he's hurt? What can I do to calm him and keep him from being stressed? I'm so upset and *angry.
*
So glad that Percy is okay and hopefully now they can see why I said I didn't want the dog near him. 

Please help, will he be okay? What signs shall I look for to see if he's injured?


----------



## jaizei (Aug 23, 2015)

Can you post pictures? Do you see any puncture marks on the shell? How's his head and legs look?


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 23, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Can you post pictures? Do you see any puncture marks on the shell? How's his head and legs look?



I will do but he's in his shell and won't come out so I'm giving him a few minutes to calm down as he's so scared. I couldn't see any marks on the shell just light scratches but I don't know about his legs or head as of yet. Shall I check now or let him relax a while?


----------



## Merrick (Aug 23, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Can you post pictures? Do you see any puncture marks on the shell? How's his head and legs look?


I agree also tortoises have nerves connected to their shells so he definitely felt it and maybe shocken up because of that


----------



## wellington (Aug 23, 2015)

Sorry you had this scare. I sure hope they realize now what their dog can do. If it's just scratches, your tort is very lucky. Post pics. I would give him a warm soak, and then let him be for the rest of the day, yet making sure he is acting normal.
I would then let your GP know, this is too never happen again, or they will be paying a very expensive vet bill.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 23, 2015)

Just scratches on the shell but no blood. most likely just surface damage.let the tortoise relax he will get over it soon


----------



## jaizei (Aug 23, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> I will do but he's in his shell and won't come out so I'm giving him a few minutes to calm down as he's so scared. I couldn't see any marks on the shell just light scratches but I don't know about his legs or head as of yet. Shall I check now or let him relax a while?



Look over what you can see and if there isn't any obvious injuries or blood, I'd let him be to calm him down. Once he calms down, and starts moving around you can see if there are any other injuries. 

Forgive me if you've already said this but what size dog is it?


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 23, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Forgive me if you've already said this but what size dog is it?



Thank you for the advice. 
It's a jack Russell x shih tzu


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey guys! Don't know if you've seen my other post but. .

Got home from work and no one was in. Put Percy outside for an hour before they got back home with the dog. Percy was then put in his enclosure away from dog. 

I went upstairs for about fifteen minutes leaving my nan to watch the tortoise who was in his enclosure so the dog couldn't get him! I literally had just got changed and put my hair up, wasn't rushing as Percy was safe. 
Went downstairs cause I heard the dog barking. Dog miraculously got into the enclosure. This is my nan opening it for the dog to see my tortoise when I said not to!!!!

My little tortoise had been scratched at a lot. Thankfully only his shell. Is he hurt? How will I know if he's hurt? What can I do to calm him and keep him from being stressed? I'm so upset andangry.

So glad that Percy is okay and hopefully now they can see why I said I didn't want the dog near him. 

Please help, will he be okay? What signs shall I look for to see if he's injured?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 23, 2015)

don't worry your tortoise will stay withdrawn until he feel safe again it's how they protect themselves


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 23, 2015)

Jack Russells have very high prey drive. I can't imagine how anyone would think it would be okay with a tortoise or any small defenseless animal, no matter how well trained. Stay calm. But do ask her if she's willing to pay thousands in vet bills and bury your tortoise. Don't attack her or her dog, but don't trust her.


----------



## Big Charlie (Aug 23, 2015)

Jack Russells are very aggressive dogs. My MIL had one and it killed everything it got near, including my SIL's cat and the neighbor's chicken.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 23, 2015)

If you don't see any blood or punctures, I would assume the tortoise is fine (albeit frightened). Hopefully this will further your conviction to not leave your tortoise near your nan for any amount of time. It only takes a few minutes for something terrible to happen and these people have proven to you, time and again, that they do not respect your wishes for tortoise safety.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 23, 2015)

Any update on sly nans reaction since this happened? Will she now leave the tort alone or continue to think that it's ok?

I've read your past posts and I'm frustrated for you!


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh my goodness this is ridiculous! Honestly, I would have completely 100% flipped out at this point. Screaming and possible cursing included. Hell, I'd take him to the vet and do a complete work-up (x-rays, blood work, antibiotic ointment if needed) and stick her with the bill. Maybe that's what it will take to get it through her head?


----------



## leigti (Aug 23, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Oh my goodness this is ridiculous! Honestly, I would have completely 100% flipped out at this point. Screaming and possible cursing included. Hell, I'd take him to the vet and do a complete work-up (x-rays, blood work, antibiotic ointment if needed) and stick her with the bill. Maybe that's what it will take to get it through her head?


I would do all of that and then I would get mad. Time to move.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 23, 2015)

leigti said:


> I would do all of that and then I would get mad. Time to move.


Luckily she will be out of that place in a couple weeks.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 23, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Any update on sly nans reaction since this happened? Will she now leave the tort alone or continue to think that it's ok?
> 
> I've read your past posts and I'm frustrated for you!




She literally just keeps laughing about it and telling me to 'f**k off'!! I've told her she'll be paying vet bills and she finds it funny. 
I am going to be out of here very soon, im only here temporarily before I go back to uni so I won't be here forever.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 24, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> She literally just keeps laughing about it and telling me to 'f**k off'!! I've told her she'll be paying vet bills and she finds it funny.
> I am going to be out of here very soon, im only here temporarily before I go back to uni so I won't be here forever.


Oh my god what the hell is wrong with this lady?! You said before your grandfather understood? Could you explain it to him and show him the threads warning against dog-tort interaction and she him the damage the dog has done so far and explain to him the vet bills and how he and his idiot wife will have to pay the thousands of dollars?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 24, 2015)

for those of you saying sticker with the bill do you honestly think she would pay? she has to be taken to court small claim and sued good luck in trying to find a judge 2 award damages like thatI honestly don't see it happening


----------



## Alaskamike (Aug 24, 2015)

Your grandma doesn't care. I'm sorry , an unusual situation for sure. 
From your post of her reaction it's apparent there is no fixing this other than moving. 
Or a padlock on the enclosure area. Only one key ! 

Sometimes it is difficult to care properly for animals when your living situation changes. If it is possible , I'd never leave the tortoise outside again. Unless I was there. Enclose the indoor table and put a padlock on it. 

Reasoning with an unreasonable person is futile. So is fighting and arguing. Ignorance coupled with stubbornness is intractable. Give it up and protect the tortoise.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 24, 2015)

You need to move out right away or put your tortoise in foster care. Too much can happen in 4 weeks. Don't bring that tortoise back to that house again ever. The animal can take 4 weeks of protective custody. Even if it's not ideal, it's better than the continuous escalation of risk and damage. 

Whatever the problem is with your nan, you can't fix her. You must actively protect your tortoise. If anything further happens now, it will be your responsibility for failing to take adequate steps. You wouldn't knowingly allow a child molester to babysit your child, or set a baby in front of a moving train.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 24, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> That's exactly it. Had I not come home early from work the other day my tort would have been dead or injured as she found it funny to allow him to wander the house and end up near or tumble dryer - he almost went up the tube!
> She constantly just does everything I ask her not to. Percy today will spend his time locked in my room until I'm home
> X


Hi. I do not mean to frighten you, but please take care of your tort.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't mean this to sound judgmental or insulting, but does Sly Nan have some sort of mental illness or functional or cognitive disability? Her behaviour is very concerning and certainly poses a danger to your tort. Get you and your tort out of there as soon as possible, and keep him locked up in the meantime. It is better for him in the long run that he remains locked up and away from her until you can change his accommodations, better a grumpy tort than a dead one.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 24, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> I don't mean this to sound judgmental or insulting, but does Sly Nan have some sort of mental illness or functional or cognitive disability? Her behaviour is very concerning and certainly poses a danger to your tort. Get you and your tort out of there as soon as possible, and keep him locked up in the meantime. It is better for him in the long run that he remains locked up and away from her until you can change his accommodations, better a grumpy tort than a dead one.


I agree with this and have thought the same question.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Aug 24, 2015)

*First off , I feel sorry for your Tort !




I cant believe what I am reading !



If I didn't want you, or your Tort in my home , and were too bashful to say so I know how I would act . Just like your Nan ! I hope this wont sound mean , but she has made herself clear . I think a decision should have been made a long time before things got this far , no one can tell you what to do , the decision is up to you .



*


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 24, 2015)

This thread has all the makings of a Troll. Is it for real?????


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 24, 2015)

@immiexxo. Do you have any photos of your enclosures please?


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 24, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> This thread has all the makings of a Troll. Is it for real?????


How so?
Of course it's real.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 24, 2015)

I think the problem is that previously, the dog had been allowed near the tortoise. It was only that I was reading a post on here the other night that I realised it wasn't worth taking the risk of letting the near each other so informed my nan. 
She loves her dog, they treat it like a child, they've never ever left it alone and literally in their eyes it can do no wrong. 

So when I mentioned to her I didn't want the dog near the tort, she got really funny with me saying her dog isn't vicious. Both grandparents love the tortoise and it's only now that I've made it clear I don't want the dog near him that my nan has started being rude and bitchy.
Since the incident yesterday my nan has stuck to not letting the dog near the tortoise. She has made some sly comments and got annoyed when I again mentioned the dog is vicious but is now respecting my wishes. 

I think a lot of people on here are very rude. I've come on here as this is the first time I've owned a tortoise and I'm looking for help and advice and I'm being grilled. 
Thank you to those of you who have helped. Think I may leave now though. Not very welcoming!


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 24, 2015)

Speedy-1 said:


> *First off , I feel sorry for your Tort !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's not like that at all. She is just very very protective over the dog. If she didn't and doesn't want me here, I have other places I can go.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 24, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> I think the problem is that previously, the dog had been allowed near the tortoise. It was only that I was reading a post on here the other night that I realised it wasn't worth taking the risk of letting the near each other so informed my nan.
> She loves her dog, they treat it like a child, they've never ever left it alone and literally in their eyes it can do no wrong.
> 
> So when I mentioned to her I didn't want the dog near the tort, she got really funny with me saying her dog isn't vicious. Both grandparents love the tortoise and it's only now that I've made it clear I don't want the dog near him that my nan has started being rude and bitchy.
> ...


People on here are not being rude. They are careing people who are worried, i have watched this thread from the start, and not said a thing up until wanting to see some photos. You were saying things that got me worried for you, never mind your tort. As for yvonnes post, I was starting to think the same. After all weve had scammers pretending to have critical illnesses before.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> People on here are not being rude. They are careing people who are worried, i have watched this thread from the start, and not said a thing up until wanting to see some photos. You were saying things that got me worried for you, never mind your tort. As for yvonnes post, I was starting to think the same. After all weve had scammers pretending to have critical illnesses before.



What could I possibly have said that would make you worry for me? 
I'm not pretending to have anything wrong with me I was merely seeking advice on whether dogs and torts could potentially get on or whether it's a no no?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 24, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> What could I possibly have said that would make you worry for me?
> I'm not pretending to have anything wrong with me I was merely seeking advice on whether dogs and torts could potentially get on or whether it's a no no?



Honestly, having a family member repeatedly ignore your wishes to keep your pet safe and telling you to f-off had me worried for you too. Your situation is quite unusual and it sounded like you were in an unhealthy living situation. I'm glad that it sounds like you and your nan have had more productive chats now.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 24, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> You need to move out right away or put your tortoise in foster care. Too much can happen in 4 weeks. Don't bring that tortoise back to that house again ever. The animal can take 4 weeks of protective custody. Even if it's not ideal, it's better than the continuous escalation of risk and damage.
> 
> Whatever the problem is with your nan, you can't fix her. You must actively protect your tortoise. If anything further happens now, it will be your responsibility for failing to take adequate steps. You wouldn't knowingly allow a child molester to babysit your child, or set a baby in front of a moving train.




A bit drastic?! 
The grandparents have both been a lot more understanding today and have kept the dog locked inside for a couple of hours while the tortoise had a roam in the garden. They also blocked all areas around the enclosure with just random garden items to ensure the dog couldn't even see or get near Percy. 

I think they also had a fright last night when the dog scratched him x


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 24, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Honestly, having a family member repeatedly ignore your wishes to keep your pet safe and telling you to f-off had me worried for you too. Your situation is quite unusual and it sounded like you were in an unhealthy living situation. I'm glad that it sounds like you and your nan have had more productive chats now.




Evidently not British if this is unusual haha. 

Like I've previously said, I think they were just being over protective of the dog and she just took it to far with her awkward attitude problem. I think she thought I was being awkward and rude when I said about not wanting my tortoise near the dog after having let them roam together previously.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 24, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> What could I possibly have said that would make you worry for me?
> I'm not pretending to have anything wrong with me I was merely seeking advice on whether dogs and torts could potentially get on or whether it's a no no?


Well it sounded like you was in a bad position at home. Maybe it came across wrong on paper (text). Also I'm British, if my nan f'd and blinded at me and laughed when the dog got my tort I would be slightly concerned. Anyway glad you sorted it.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 24, 2015)

remember the dog isn't vicious its just being a dog that's what people love their dog don't grass. Of course the dog is not vicious it's just a dog dogs chew


----------



## Ozzy1 (Aug 24, 2015)

My bull terrier protects my tortoises. They are best of friends. That's my personal experience. But I put the effort in the training.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 24, 2015)

Ozzy1 said:


> My bull terrier protects my tortoises. They are best of friends. That's my personal experience. But I put the effort in the training.
> View attachment 145248
> View attachment 145249
> View attachment 145250





It was literally like this with mine until I separated them! X


----------



## Ozzy1 (Aug 24, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> It was literally like this with mine until I separated them! X


Until you separated them, what happened. 
Mine is left in the house together every day. The tortoises hit's the side of his tank to get out so he can snug into the dog lol


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 24, 2015)

Ozzy1 said:


> Until you separated them, what happened.
> Mine is left in the house together every day. The tortoises hit's the side of his tank to get out so he can snug into the dog lol



They'd be in the garden together all day. The dog would barely go near my tort when this happened and instead would scare off anything else that came into the garden like birds and cats and bark whenever the tort was stuck behind something or in difficulty. 
I split them up for the first time yesterday and my dog got into the enclosure and started scratching at my tort x


----------



## wellington (Aug 24, 2015)

Luckily you learn faster then some. There may be an exception, but usually not. The bad thing, when you think your dog won't hurt your tort, when it happens, the poor tortoise is the one that pays for the dog owner insisting their dog would never hurt their tortoise. I sure hope it doesn't happen, to anyone, but the chances are in favor of the tortoise getting used as a dog chew toy.
Supervising your dog and tort is usually not when it's going to happen. It's when you look away or walk away. That's how smart dogs are. They know when their owners are gone, that's when they can get away with being bad.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 24, 2015)

I think all dog attack stories start with my dog loves my tortoise protects It pays attention to it. it's not worth the risk in my opinion I can only say your tortoiseyour decision


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Well it sounded like you was in a bad position at home.





SarahChelonoidis said:


> Honestly, having a family member repeatedly ignore your wishes to keep your pet safe and telling you to f-off had me worried for you too. Your situation is quite unusual and it sounded like you were in an unhealthy living situation. .



This and this.

If I was one of the people who came off as rude, it was not my intent and I do apologize if that was the case.
My concern was for you, your tort and your Nan. I work with people that have illnesses that affect their behaviour and their behaviour towards others, and I am also charged with noting what for many are seemingly innocuous reactions that could point to escalating in these individuals. I suppose this is a case of bringing my work home with me. :/


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 24, 2015)

Just to make sure we are on the same page here...Dogs near a tortoise isn't an issue WHEN SUPERVISED. 

Right now I'm sitting in my backyard, my tortoise is roaming along the fence and my large dog is laying on the grass. He ignores the tortoise. I'm glad about that. But when I go inside, the dog comes too! I won't leave them alone, at all. 

My dog is very well behaved and very obedient. People comment all the time on that. So even though my dog is super awesome and my tortoise free roams the yard, they are never alone together. 
We spend lots of time in the garden/backyard together. Multiple times a day...But I'm always there.
When I'm not home the dog has his own fenced off section of the yard to make sure he can't access the tort.

If you and Nan are in the garden with tort and dog that's a different situation than the dog and tort together alone.

Since the dog shows heavy interest in the tortoise (the scratching incident) I'd probably leash the dog while in the garden together...But they don't need to be totally isolated.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 24, 2015)

Ozzy1 said:


> My bull terrier protects my tortoises. They are best of friends. That's my personal experience. But I put the effort in the training.
> View attachment 145248
> View attachment 145249
> View attachment 145250


Wonderful pics! But I wouldn't take that for granted and ever leave them alone together. A tort is helpless, if, GOD forbid, it gets attacked by a dog.


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 24, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Just to make sure we are on the same page here...Dogs near a tortoise isn't an issue WHEN SUPERVISED.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting in my backyard, my tortoise is roaming along the fence and my large dog is laying on the grass. He ignores the tortoise. I'm glad about that. But when I go inside, the dog comes too! I won't leave them alone, at all.
> 
> ...



This incident happened while being supervised


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 25, 2015)

I had a little Chihuahua that for all of his fifteen plus years lived side by side with tortoises. Most of the tortoises being as large as my dog and there never was an issue, however I never left them together (In the yard) without supervision.....Then one day, I did something different. I had my sick female RF inside the house while I was trying to administer a shot of antibiotic into her armpit and my little dog when absolutely nuts barking and growling and trying to get at the tortoise. Biting me in the process. Thankfully it was a nine pound dog and I'm a large person. Otherwise, things might not have ended so well.
My advice is that it would only take one time...............
Even one time in 15 years is too much of a chance.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 25, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> What could I possibly have said that would make you worry for me?
> I'm not pretending to have anything wrong with me I was merely seeking advice on whether dogs and torts could potentially get on or whether it's a no no?



The worry was for your tortoise and your grandmother. If you reread what you posted, you should see how we formed our impression. You led us to it. You presented your nan as utterly unreasonable. 

No one was rude to you. As the thread continued and you reported further resistance from your grandmother and the dog scratching the tortoise (which is construed as an attack in this context, whether deliberate or not), we became less laid back and more insistent. 

We do not see politeness in stepping back and letting the unwary run off cliffs or endanger their animals. That's indifference or despair. We're not giving up on you. Don't give up on us.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Aug 25, 2015)

*The first words out of any dog owners mouth , after it has bitten someone and/or something is "Gee he has never done anything like that before !"
I don't see anything new or constructive left to be said here ?..................




*


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't even know why it's still going on, everything is sorted now


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 25, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> I don't even know why it's still going on, everything is sorted now


I'm glad everything has been worked out. On behalf of the forum, I want to apologize if it appeared as though we were attacking your grandmother. That wasn't our intention. I believe emotions from learning about the situation may have taken over a bit and colored the way things were worded. I sincerely hope you will continue to be a member of the forum and learn as much as you can while also teaching us things you may know that we don't. I also hope to see pictures of your cutie shell-butt buddy


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 25, 2015)

Speedy-1 said:


> *The first words out of any dog owners mouth , after it has bitten someone and/or something is "Gee he has never done anything like that before !"
> I don't see anything new or constructive left to be said here ?..................
> 
> 
> ...


Man. How are you loading those emojis. I have too have that one. So funny.


----------



## ascott (Aug 26, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> I don't even know why it's still going on, everything is sorted now



You can request a moderator to close the thread.


----------

